# San Diego Open Division - Division 1 standings



## espola (Feb 13, 2017)

*Place*

*School* *Points * *League Records* *Overall Records*
1 Saint Augustine 46.32 2-1-3 11-2-6
2 Torrey Pines 45.88 5-2-0 12-3-1
3 Coronado 45.53 4-0-2 14-1-4
4 Point Loma  45.28 2-2-3 9-6-3
5 Cathedral Catholic 45.19 0-4-2 6-5-5
6 Poway 44.80 4-1-3 14-5-6
7 Canyon Crest Academy 44.79 3-2-2 8-7-4
8 Carlsbad 44.65 3-3-2 8-8-7
9 Oceanside 44.57 7-1-0 14-2-5
10 Scripps Ranch 44.57 1-2-4 11-3-9
11 San Pasqual 44.56 4-1-1 10-5-3
12 San Marcos 44.38 5-2-1 14-4-3
13 La Costa Canyon 44.23 6-0-2 13-4-5
14 Southwest SD 43.42 7-0-3 10-4-5
15 Westview 43.39 2-5-1 7-10-1
16 Orange Glen 43.32 5-1-3 8-4-7
17 San Dieguito Academy 43.13 2-4-2 3-10-3
18 Rancho Buena Vista  42.78 1-4-2 3-12-3
19 Calexico 42.63 5-3-2 9-6-4
20 Chula Vista 42.32 4-6-0 5-13-1


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2017)

Within the last few years, the retirement of the former CIF Commissioner led to his replacement by a new guy who favored a more competitive atmosphere.  Among other things, he instituted "Open Division" playoffs in most sports, including soccer.  There isn't an actual Open Division until the playoff seedings are set (next Saturday for soccer) - until then there is a 20-team Division 1.  Schools in Division 1 are selected by a 5-year weighted average based on a competitiveness score.  For soccer, that meant using Maxpreps computerized rankings.  The Section then sorts the teams out using its own Power Rankings, in which each game is given a score of 35 to 50 points depending on the result, the division level of the opponent, and the opponent's WLT record; then those scores are averaged.  In soccer, the top 8 teams play off in 3 rounds; the remaining 12 teams are seeded by power rankings into 4 rounds, with teams 9-12 earning a by in the first round.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2017)

espola said:


> *Place*
> 
> *School* *Points * *League Records* *Overall Records*
> 1 Saint Augustine 46.32 2-1-3 11-2-6
> ...


I tried to find what changes came about in this list due to last night's games - what I found out is that CIF has put zeroes in 3 of Torrey Pines games earlier in the year when they played Southern Section teams, knocking them down to below 40 points and thus in 20th place.  I am sure this is only a temporary situation.

Meanwhile, in other games involving the top teams last night -

St Augustine tied Hoover 1-1 - the game is worth 42 points, lowering St Augustine' ranking to to 45.9, still high enough to be in 1st palce, pending the results of the Torrey Pines games noted.
Oceanside lost at Mission Hills, 1-3, game worth 41 points, new ranking 44.57, dropping below Poway.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2017)

Tuesday night - St Augustine tied Coronado, Cathedral Catholic tied Point Loma


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2017)

I tried to correct the zeroes in the Torrey Pines ranking sheet by assigning reasonable points for those games.  I looked up the teams' records in Maxpreps' Southern Section page.

Loss to Loyola 12-9-5 .558,  Division 1,  = 42 points

Tie with Los Alamitos 12-6-6 .625,  Division 1, = 44 points

Loss to Cathedral 17-2-4 .826, Division 1, = 44 points

There is also an earlier loss to Cathedral for which they got only 42 points, so I added 2 points more to correct that.  After all that, I estimated their ranking at 45.10, which would put them 5th, between Cathedral Catholic and Poway.

Then I noticed that some other schools, like St Augustine, have games in the same tournament where Torrey Pines played all those Southern Section teams, and the points awarded look too low.  I'm guessing that the point for those games are manually placed in the spreadsheet, and there will be some final adjustments made before the seeding meeting next weekend.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 15, 2017)

There are several boys games this Thursday and Friday that will determine who wins their league.  Poway needs to beat Del Norte to win the Palomar League.  LCC needs a win against Torrey to avoid a tie for first.  If CCA and Torrey win on there could be a three way tie and winner would have to be decided by tie breaker.  Mission Bay needs a win against Madison to win the City League.  Grossmont  needs to win their last two games to win Grossmont Hills.  Escondido and San Pasqual  play on Thursday with the winner taking the League title.  

Should be some good games this week.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2017)

Surfref said:


> There are several boys games this Thursday and Friday that will determine who wins their league.  Poway needs to beat Del Norte to win the Palomar League.  LCC needs a win against Torrey to avoid a tie for first.  If CCA and Torrey win on there could be a three way tie and winner would have to be decided by tie breaker.  Mission Bay needs a win against Madison to win the City League.  Grossmont  needs to win their last two games to win Grossmont Hills.  Escondido and San Pasqual  play on Thursday with the winner taking the League title.
> 
> Should be some good games this week.


The Palomar League situation will probably come down to the games Friday night.  RB and Poway are tied for the league lead right now with Del Norte just a point behind.  Either RB and Poway could take it if they win both their games (Poway at Del Norte tonight and at RB Friday, RB at Mt Carmel tonight).  Del Norte is out of the race with a loss to Poway tonight, even with an "easy" game at Mission Vista Friday.  (And ties, which have become very common lately, just complicate things too much)

And to be Title IX compliant - Poway girls (6-1-1, 19 points) have a good but not clinching lead on RB (4-0-4, 16 points).  No one else has a shot at the League top spot.  Poway girls' only League loss was to RB in their first game at Poway a couple of weeks ago.

The traditional league-rivalry games are played as a boys-girls doubleheader, so Friday night at RB boys are up first this year at 5PM and girls at 7PM.  Things may run late because it is Senior Night for both teams.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 15, 2017)

Hopefully the rain holds off until after Friday's games.  I would to see the weather play a role in the outcome.  The field at RB already plays a role in games there.  It is one of the narrowest HS fields in SD county and changes how teams play.  Teams tend to have to play more direct since there is not enough room to play wide.  The narrow field also contributes to more physical play and fouls.  Hopefully RB pays for 3 referee crews.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Hopefully the rain holds off until after Friday's games.  I would to see the weather play a role in the outcome.  The field at RB already plays a role in games there.  It is one of the narrowest HS fields in SD county and changes how teams play.  Teams tend to have to play more direct since there is not enough room to play wide.  The narrow field also contributes to more physical play and fouls.  Hopefully RB pays for 3 referee crews.


Are you working any of the big games this week?


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2017)

espola said:


> I tried to correct the zeroes in the Torrey Pines ranking sheet by assigning reasonable points for those games.  I looked up the teams' records in Maxpreps' Southern Section page.
> 
> Loss to Loyola 12-9-5 .558,  Division 1,  = 42 points
> 
> ...


CIF assigned fewer points than I did for those games, so TP ended up at 44.90, in 6th place.


----------



## ajaffe (Feb 16, 2017)

Crazy. Poway boys AND girls are either outright league champs or cochamps based on what happens Friday at RB. What a season.


----------



## Socal United (Feb 16, 2017)

ajaffe said:


> Crazy. Poway boys AND girls are either outright league champs or cochamps based on what happens Friday at RB. What a season.


Someone tooting their own horn...      Shouldn't they win the league, they are the biggest schools in their leagues.


----------



## ajaffe (Feb 16, 2017)

Absolutely I am! I'm excited for both genders at both schools to have a league title shot on the same night. I have coached or known many of the athletes on all the teams and their achievements are well deserved.

Here are the enrollment numbers for the teams in Palomar League for 2016-17, guess who fits each one:

2358
2321
2229
2o81
1943
1361


----------



## Socal United (Feb 16, 2017)

Well, I know who the one on top is......


----------



## Surfref (Feb 16, 2017)

ajaffe said:


> Crazy. Poway boys AND girls are either outright league champs or cochamps based on what happens Friday at RB. What a season.


Good luck tomorrow night.  Hopefully the rain and wind hold off until after the game.


----------



## ajaffe (Feb 16, 2017)

Socal United said:


> Well, I know who the one on top is......


Post your guesses. I think you'll be quite surprised.


----------



## ajaffe (Feb 16, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Good luck tomorrow night.  Hopefully the rain and wind hold off until after the game.


Thank you! Best of luck to you too if you're doing a game. Hope you stay dry.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 16, 2017)

ajaffe said:


> Thank you! Best of luck to you too if you're doing a game. Hope you stay dry.


I have two teams that are normally at the top of their Leagues, but are having off years.  So, my Varsity game on Friday has no bearing on standings or post-season.  Just hope I can stay dry.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2017)

Cathedral boys lost to St Augustine last night, and Torrey Pines beat La Costa Canyon, so TP moves up to 4th place in the Open Power Rankings, and Cathedral down to 6th.  I don't think #5 Poway can get enough points today at RB to move up to #4, especially if CIF takes a look at the points they awarded to TP for their early-season games against Southern Section schools.

On the girls' side, Torrey Pines win last night brought them up to 45.75 really close to Poway at 45.77.  Poway's only league loss was to Rancho Bernardo, which they hope to avenge tonight.  

For those who are into magic numbers, the boys team at Cathedral (the largest religious high school in the Section) has a season record of 6-6-6.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Feb 17, 2017)

Can't believe the games are not canceled this evening,!


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

The Power Rankings tables have been zeroed out so the schools are listed in alphabetical order.  

Poway Boys lost at RB 1-2, and they were listed at #7 in the list until it was scrubbed.  The girls won 3-0 and they were at #1.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> The Power Rankings tables have been zeroed out so the schools are listed in alphabetical order.
> 
> Poway Boys lost at RB 1-2, and they were listed at #7 in the list until it was scrubbed.  The girls won 3-0 and they were at #1.


I was going to capture the "last" version of the charts before the seedings were announced sometime later today.  I noticed a few games had not been included, so I went over to Maxpreps to check those scores.  When I got back to cifsds.org, the data was all gone.  Must be a policy thing - the basketball charts are empty also.


----------



## Socal United (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats coach on your win.  Just glad to keep you guys from the double, also heard the bball game was intense last night.  A good rivalry.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> The Power Rankings tables have been zeroed out so the schools are listed in alphabetical order.
> 
> Poway Boys lost at RB 1-2, and they were listed at #7 in the list until it was scrubbed.  The girls won 3-0 and they were at #1.


Did the weather play a role in the final score?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Did the weather play a role in the final score?


Poway scored 15 minutes in when the RB keeper made a short punt and it was first-time-kicked right back by him, so maybe wet ball or field had an effect there.  RB's first-half goal was after the ball crossed back and forth in front of the Poway goal several times, and their winner was a 40-yard right-side upper-90 with the keeper a little off his line.  The wind seemed to be a big issue in the JV game before, but not so much in the Varsity game (and I was wet and cold so I left before the girls game).


----------



## boats (Feb 18, 2017)

Brackets are up but I believe they have the Poway / Coronado rankings backwards.


----------



## boats (Feb 18, 2017)

boats said:


> Brackets are up but I believe they have the Poway / Coronado rankings backwards.


That just corrected it.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

Girls Open bracket - first game Wednesday

http://www.cifsds.org/2017-gs-open.html

Boys Open bracket - first game Tuesday

http://www.cifsds.org/2017-bs-open.html


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Looking at CIF Boys seeds vs league records and Maxpreps computer rankings.

Seed..................League  W-L-T records (Maxpreps Ranking)
1.St Augustine........Western 3-1-4 10-2-8  (2)
2.Coronado............Western* 5-0-3 15-1-5  (1)
3.Torrey Pines........Avocado West* 7-3-0 14-6-2 (4)
4.Point Loma..........Western 2-2-4 9-6-4  (9)
5.Cathedral Catholic..Western 0-5-3 6-6-6  (12)
6.Oceanside...........Avocado East* 8-1-1 15-2-6 (3)
7.Poway...............Palomar** 5-2-3 15-6-6  (6)
8.San Pasqual.........Valley* 6-1-1 12-5-3  (7) 

* League Champion
** League co-champion

Maxpreps would have included San Marcos (5) and Scripps Ranch (8) instead of Point Loma and Cathedral Catholic.

Five league champions or co-champions.
No South County or Imperial County schools represented - Southwest SD is D1 seed #5 (14 in Maxpreps), Calexico D1 #9 (16) and Chula Vista D1 #11 (20).


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Same perspective for girls

Seed..................League W-L-T records (Maxpreps Ranking)
1. Poway..............Palomar* 8-1-1 17-2-4 (4)
2. Torrey Pines.......Avocado West* 10-0-0 17-2-1 (1)
3. San Marcos.........Avocado East* 7-0-3 18-0-4 (3)
4. Cathedral Catholic.Western* 7-0-1 16-5-4 (2)
5. Steele Canyon......Grossmont Hills* 7-1-2 15-6-4 (5)
6. Carlsbad...........Avocado West 7-3-0 13-6-0 (6)
7. Rancho Bernardo....Palomar 5-1-4 11-4-6 (7)
8. Point Loma.........Western 4-1-4 9-4-5 (8)

* League Champion
** League co-champion

5 League champions
South County contenders are Eastlake D1 #2 (MP 9) and Bonita Vista D1 #11 (15). No Imperial COunty schools are listed in Section D1/Open.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2017)

Boys Open Playoff results 2-21-17

1 St Augustine 2
8 San Pasqual 1

2 Coronado 1
7 Poway 0

3 Torrey Pines 1
6 Oceanside 2

4 Point Loma 4
5 Cathedral Catholic 0

Oceanside upset Torrey Pines; all the other games followed seeding.

I rose out of a sickbed to go to the Poway-Coronado game.  Coronado's goal came early in the second half - a shot from outside deflected just out of the keeper's reach by a diving header.

Later in the game on a Poway throwin, a Coronado defender launched himself into the  air in the penalty area to head the ball away by placing both hands on a Poway attacker's shoulders.  The Poway player couldn't get off the ground.  The referee ignored the putative foul, and was about to award a goal kick until the AR at that end pointed out it should be a corner kick.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2017)

Girls Open results 2-22-17

1 Poway 4
8 Pt Loma 1

2 Torrey Pines 2
7 Rancho Bernardo 1 

3 San Marcos 2
6 Carlsbad 1

4 Cathedral Catholic 1 
5 Steele Canyon 2

I fought off my cold long enough to work the scoreboard for the Poway-Pt Loma game.  The 4-1 score doesn't tell how close the game was.  Poway didn't get the second goal until well into the second half.  For most of the game, Pt Loma ruled the midfield, stealing passes and making plays up to the penalty area, where they shot long and wide.   They only had one clean close shot, and the shooter put it right into the keeper's hands.  Poway scored on quick strikes - a 20-yard free kick save and rebound, a 40-yard free kick redirected as it came down to the ground, and then two nice combinations that found an open player up close.  Pt Loma's lone goal came after the 2-minute clock shutdown - a long high shot that just cleared under the crossbar.

The press box where I work these games is on the visitor side for soccer (home side for all other sports, I think) so I get to listen to and  talk to visiting parents.  At a recent Palomar League game (I won't be more specific than that), one parent was so loudly obnoxious that the other parents started yelling at him that he was an embarrassment.  The Pt Loma group was cool, though - a result of beach life?


----------



## boats (Feb 25, 2017)

Any predictions for the boys open division semi's?


----------

